

Ask HN: Online video conferencing services for small users? - phugoid

Do you know of any online services that help you do one-on-one video conferencing, with credit card handling built-in?  I was asked by a medical professional if there was a way to do consultations over video chat.
======
skram
Are the users small because they are short or because they are slim? Or are
they just small by all accounts?

Anyway, I don't know of any COTS systems for doing telemedicine consultations
but there are plenty of open source chatting platforms that could be
integrated with PayPal or another merchant account. Just do some google
searches.

~~~
phugoid
That's exactly the kind of snarky douche bag comment that keeps me away from
HN these days. Still, I'll assume you're trying hard to be funny.

I was asking whether there's something already built. Google searches
invariably bring up big-enterprise solutions.

